# interacted with



## Gyurka

Helló!

A fordításomat ellenőrzöm, és elég sok hibával találkozom. Hálás lennék, ha segítenétek, mit jelent a következő rész:

"I think I represent a father figure. He consistently plays out a similar dynamic to how he's interacted with his dad, former NBA player Joe "Jellybean" Bryant."

Én anno így fordítottam:

"Azt hiszem egyfajta apa-figura szerepét töltöttem be. Kobe állhatatosan követte apja, az egykori NBA játékos, Joe „Jellybean” Bryant stílusát."
 
Utólag visszaolvasva erősen elbizonytalanodtam, mit is jelent az eredeti...


----------



## Zsuzsu

Szia!

Könnyebb lenne, ha leírnád a helyzetet, ki ír, miről ír, esetleg több szövegkörnyezetet.


----------



## Gyurka

Az előzmény annyi, hogy Phil Jackson és Kobe kapcsolata nem tökéletes,  ezen szeretne javítani - ezért kérdi meg a pszichológus bátyját is, mit  tegyen. PJ érzi, hogy ő is felelős a kapcoslat megromlásáért, és tenni  szeretne valamit. A father-figure és a valódi apuka megemlítése számomra  sem teljesen világos, számomra azt a szövegkörnyezet sem magyarázza  maradéktalanul.

"Úgy gondolom, egyfajta apa-figura szerepében tetszelgek. Kobe  állhatatosan követte apja, az egykori NBA játékos, Joe „Jellybean”  Bryant stílusát. Tudomásom szerint meghatározó gyermekkori ismertetőjele  a haragja volt. Amatőr pszichiáterként akármilyen elméletekkel  előállhatnék még, de a bátyám a szakember a családban, és ő azt  tanácsolta, kérjek bocsánatot mindazért, ami a kapcsolatunk  megbomlásáért engem terhel – például hogy a szabotázs váddal  igazságtalan voltam vele szemben. "

És az angol rész:
"I think I represent a father-figure. He consistently plays out a  similar dynamic to how he's interacted with his dad, former NBA player  Joe „Jellybean” Bryant. From what I understand, the defining  characteristic of Kobe's childhood was his anger. Yet whatever theories I  might toss out as an amateur shrink, my brother, the professional in  the family, advised me to share my own culpability in the relationship,  apologizing, for example, for how I wronged him with the sabotage  accusation."


----------



## Zsuzsu

Szia!

szerintem egy kicsit félrefordítottad, de nem igazán tudok neked egybefüggő, jó választ adni. Az első mondat mindenképp: "Azt hiszem, egyfajta apa-szerepet töltök be." Tehát jelen idő és nem "tetszeleg", mert a represent semmiféle negatív jelentést nem tartalmaz. A "consistently" következeteset jelent inkább mint állhatatosat. A mondat többi része pedig azt jelenti, hogy úgy viselkedik Kobe Phillel mint az apjával, az egykori NBA játékossal.
Javaslom, hogy az English Only fórumban kérd meg, hogy próbálják neked átfogalmazni a "He consistently plays out a  similar dynamic..." mondatot (különösen a "plays out a similar dynamic" a problémás), hátha úgy meg tudják fogalmazni, hogy abból már le tudod fordítani magyarra! A végeredményt (mármint a végső fordítást) majd írd meg ide is!
köszi


----------



## Orreaga

I think I understand enough Hungarian to see the problem. The original sentence is wordy and unclear. Let's try to simplify:

Original: "He consistently plays out a similar dynamic [with me] to how he's interacted with his dad, former NBA player  Joe „Jellybean”  Bryant."

Simplified: "He consistently interacts *with me* as he did with his dad, former NBA player Joe 'Jellybean' Bryant."

Further explanation: the "dynamic" that is being "played out" between Kobe and Phil Jackson is consistently similar to the dynamic that played out between Kobe and his father.


----------



## Gyurka

Köszi Zsuzsu!
Thanks Orrega!

Most így szól a fordításom:

Kobe következetesen úgy viselkedik velem szemben, mint édesapjával, az egykori NBA játékossal, Joe „Jellybean” Bryanttel.


Nem érzem tökéletesnek - mintha kispóroltam volna a dymamic és az interacted with szavakból adódó többletjelentést. Mert lehet, hogy ezt jelenti, de kicsit mintha többet mondana ennél az angol. Nem?

Aki tud jobb megfogalmazást esetleg, nyugodtan írja meg. Még nem akarom véglegesíteni ezt.


----------



## Zsuzsu

Szia!

Szerintem nem mond sokkal többet a mondat ennél, de lehet, hogy lehet jobb szavakat találni - a jelenlegi verziót nem nagyon tunningoltad az én javaslatom óta Viszont szerintem a "szemben" nem feltétlenül kell bele, elég az "úgy viselkedik velem". Ez persze ízlés dolga, de szerintem a "szemben"-nel nem szép...


----------



## Zsanna

A _dynamic_ és az _interacted_ pszichológiai terminusok. 
Megfelelőjüket valami jó szakszövegben kellene megkeresni, mert egy közepes fordítás is (már) elmismásolhatta őket. (Megint adódik a kérdés: mennyire áll a szöveg közel a való világhoz vagy mennyire irodalmi?)


----------



## Gyurka

Nem szépirodalom. A valóságot meséli el, egy kosárszezon történetét, ahogy ő élte meg. De művelt ember a szerző, és ahogy tapasztaltam, szívesen visz a szövegbe nem mindennapi szófordulatokat.

A kérdéses részt végül (Zsuzsu tanácsára) így fordítottam:
Kobe következetesen úgy viselkedik velem, mint édesapjával, az egykori NBA játékossal, Joe „Jellybean” Bryanttel tette.


----------



## Zsanna

Akkor az a mérvadó, ahogy a magyar kollégái beszélnek. Nem ismerem ezt a nyelvezetet, de nem lepne meg, ha tényleg nem mennének bele rettentően a pontos pszichológiai fordulatok használatába...

Egy aprócska kérdés: nem lenne jobb, ha név jönne előbb (J "J" B) és utána a "funkciója" (egykori NBA játékos)? És "tette" nelkül?


----------



## Gyurka

De, igazad van, mindenképp jobb, ha a név van előbb. Köszi!
A "tette" tényleg fura, csak ugye múltidőben írja az angol (how he's interacted with his dad), azért írtam oda.


----------



## Zsanna

Örülök, ha tudtam segíteni.

Akkor talán meg lehetne ismételni a _viselkedett_ igét a hasonlítás után.


----------



## Gyurka

Ami igaz, az igaz!

Most erről javítottam:
Kobe következetesen úgy viselkedik velem, mint édesapjával, az egykori NBA játékossal, Joe „Jellybean” Bryanttel tette.

erre:
Kobe következetesen úgy viselkedik velem, ahogy édesapjával, Joe „Jellybean” Bryanttel, az egykori NBA játékossal szemben viselkedett.


----------



## Zsanna

Nem lenne jobb az igét előrébb hozni? (A _szemben_ egyébként is jobb, ha kimarad, szerintem...)

Kobe következetesen úgy viselkedik velem, ahogy édesapjával viselkedett, Joe „Jellybean” Bryanttel, az egykori NBA játékossal.


----------

